# Signals Branch - Line Drawing



## chrisf (11 Oct 2012)

Anyone have a decent quality, black and white, line drawing version of the signals branch crest? Needed to engrave on a name plate.


----------



## Rifleman62 (11 Oct 2012)

Send me the crest (or att here) you require and I will try and convert to a line drawing.


----------



## chrisf (11 Oct 2012)

Thanks for the offer! I've got a few good high res copies here,.

I'll wait a few days before I take you up on it though, I'm sure this one is already floating aroud as a line drawing.


----------



## majorun (15 Dec 2012)

hope this helps


----------

